# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Airport Information?

## Sweetness

Hi all - can anyone help me with information on flying into Kingston instead of Mobay?

What airlines fly there (Continental?)
What is the airport like (process, layout).?

Any other tips or info welcome.   Thanks  Sweetness

----------


## marley9808

Hi Sweetness!

Let me see if I can find out the airlines info for you, but what I CAN tell you is that IMO flying into Kingston is much nicer than MBJ. The airport and overall experience is a world of difference. I would choose Kingston every time if it wasn't for the 4 + hour ride to Negril versus the 1 1/2 hour ride from MoBay.
The airport is nicer and the whole process of customs and immigration is much smoother than Mobay. It is a very nice airport. Not that I have a problem with Sangster but if I was to choose between the two I would definitely pick Kingston.

----------


## marley9808

Here is a list of the airlines that fly there
http://www.nmia.aero/airline_information

Also this is the website for the airport itself, looks like it has quite a bit of good info about the airport...look around in the Passenger Services area for some nice links and info

----------


## Sweetness

You are amazing my friend.  Thank you first of all for easing my mind about the airport there as I had reservations.  
I will check out the link for sure and see what-a-gwaan.  I will be "hopefully" going to Kingston to take care of visa business so it makes more sense to fly there.  Thanks again oh wise one!!!!!!  xoxoxox

----------


## Sweetness

OK thats why nothing was coming up on Continental.....only Delta and American fly there from here - OK off I go on a hunt even though I don't have dates yet (lol)

----------


## marley9808

LOL....you are very welcome.
And yes, you will really LOVE the airport in Kingston, it's in a nice area too, no worries. Good luck with your travels and all the business too!

----------


## kim&betty

hey sweets, we have flown via kinston several times both ways, airport is NICE, modern like, and bigger than mobay. are you getting a visa for yourself? what would the advantages be/ just curious. if your getting someone off the rock, what's the process, I have a candidate very dear to me, like a son, who would do great tings with some good old US opportunity.

----------


## sammyb

as mentioned nothing like mobay...much easier and customs is a breeze...also when you exit no hassle with folks trying to give you a ride...you really need to prearrange transport before arriving...the airport is actually in Port Royal but a very easy drive into Kingston...I've found Spirit to be the cheapest and offer the best travel schedule but I HATE Spirit lol..good luck

----------


## Sweetness

You guys are GREAT thank you so much for the information.  

kim&betty - it is a fiancee visa.  Me and my Jamaican sweetie have been together for five years and finally processing a K-1 visa for him.  That will allow him to come to the US and we must marry within 90 days.  (lots of time, paperwork, money and patience involved).  The interview will be in Kingston.

This link has great information on VISITOR visas.  I too have a youth that I have watched grow up that I would love to give the opportunity to visit me (he is 18) - I hope to look into if that is possible in the future.

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...RD&query=vISAS

----------


## NKY

Great advice so far from everyone. I have flown to/from Kingston twice and it was a breeze, except for when we were trying to get the last flight out before tropical storm Nichole hit. 

If you need a place to stay, PM me. I know a place that is within walking distance (10 min walk) to the embassy and is pretty cheap for Kingston. Also, I remember someone on the board mentioning that they got a great deal through priceline for the Wyndham in New Kingston for around $70 per night I think. But, if you stayed in New Kingston you would probably want to taxi to the embassy because it would be about a 30 minute walk.

I also want to wish you the best of luck with the visa. We adopted our son from Jamaica and the visa process was pretty crazy. I'm not sure what the process is for a K-1 visa, but be sure to print out and cross check all of the information from the USCIS, Department of State, and the Kingston Embassy website. The reason I say this is because when we arrived at the embassy to proceed with our son's visa processing they looked at us like we had two heads and told us that we were not following their procedure. We then proceeded to pull out a printed copy of the visa procedure instructions for Jamaica from the Dept of State website that had a date stamp at the bottom showing it was current. They then told us that the instructions listed were not correct, but that they would follow them (to our reliefe) and process his visa. So, if the instructions from any of the websites vary and list something that would be in your favor, I suggest you show them the documentation and use it to your advantage. Also, you MUST leave any cell phone, mp3, camera, etc in your room before you go to the embassy. The security is pretty tight (think tsa screening) and will not let you enter the embassy if you have any of these items on you.

Best of luck and I hope you enjoy your trip to Kingston!!!

Mark

----------


## TizzyATX

> .  I will be "hopefully" going to Kingston to take care of visa business so it makes more sense to fly there.


EEeeeeeehehehehehe.  Made me smile!

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks Mark - great info and I will PM you if I need the hotel info.  Congrats on your son......I have 4 I would LOVE to adopt.....what a blessing!

----------


## NKY

> Thanks Mark - great info and I will PM you if I need the hotel info.  Congrats on your son......I have 4 I would LOVE to adopt.....what a blessing!


No problem! If you do plan on staying in Kingston, let me know and hopefully I can help you find your way around. Also, If flights to Kingston are way more expensive (most of the time they are) than through MoBay, you could always take the Knutsford Express from MoBay to Kingston if you get an early flight.

Best of luck!!!

Mark

----------


## lindo

Love Kingston airport...  Much more than MBJ but have found that there aren't as many specials on flights to Kingston, so ticket prices seem to be higher and that is flying from Ft. Lauderdale.

----------


## NKY

I do remember seeing something about JetBlue having a sale to Kingston sometime this summer.

----------

